# This Site Is A Gold Mine...



## aceweigle (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello to the group...

I stumbled onto this site last night while searching for information on the Outback.

I am in the beginning stages of upgrading my TT. We love our Coleman Caravan...but oh my the problems. I've been fortunate thus far...but Im bailing before something happens that I cant fix/repair...etc.

I just wanted to say hi to the group and I look forward to searching thru the 1000's of messages on this site to find valuable information on the Outback.

Now if I can just get my local dealer to lower his prices...so I dont have to make the drive to Michigan to get a good price on an Outback.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, there's plenty of gold in these hills for everyone.

Hope you find a dealer willing to work with you. Like everyone here, I love my Outback, wouldn't trade it for a anything. Well, maybe a Newmar diesel pusher...









Have fun lookin' around and ask questions, there is lots of help available.

Shake


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. You are correct, this site is a wealth of info. If you ask...you will receive...

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, like Shake said, don't hesitate to ask question. Getting informed before putting the cash on the table will always make you happier in the end. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm a "newbie" here myself, and now I'm the future owner of an Outback 28RSDS. These guys and gals of the Outbackers forum are the best! I definately feel welcome here, and the knowledge and advice they have is invaluable. They all get







from me.

So, welcome to the forum. If you decide to upgrade, you won't go wrong with an Outback.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome committee growing larger! Have fun!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard action 
good luck finding your future tt, any questions you might have you will find your answer here. please keep us posted on your progress. again welcome aboard.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers action Ask all the question you wish. I think everyone on this site will agree that they are happy with their choice of TT.

Outback
















Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The coolest feature I have found about this site is polite honesty. I can't recall ever seeing anyone engage in "flame wars". Though we are a bunch of Outback "enthusiasts" we aren't necessarily a bunch of Outback "Zealots". We have members that actually own trailers from other manufacturers but they hang around to tap into the wealth of knowledge available and the spirit in which that knowledge is shared. I love being a member of Outbackers.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Our moderators are top notch and right on top of things - makes for a decent environment that will stay that way.

Kudos to Vern and the MODerators. Heh, heh.

BBB


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome to the wosld of Outback knowledge and good luk with your search for a great trailer (Outback) sunny sunny

Jim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action


aceweigle said:


> Hello to the group...
> 
> I stumbled onto this site last night while searching for information on the Outback.
> 
> ...


 action I'm in Michigan and Lakeshore delivers too







That's where we are getting our 27rsds as soon as we pick out or TV.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Welcome! action

Where are you from that you're thinking of driving to Michigan? I bought mine from a place in central Indiana. Not sure if it would be any closer for you. They were great to deal with. They're 100+ miles from here, and made enough of a deal that I passed on one just 5 miles from my house! Let me know if you'd like more info.

Good luck with your search!


----------

